# New aquium need some info.



## Niki2105

*Ok i got my 10 gallon tank a few weeks ago. For the fist week my goldfish lived in it by herself, then last week i got 4 guppies and 2 sordtails to add to it. I have been reading a few things on here and it says a goldfish needs 10 gallons by themselves but for almost 2 years i had him in just in a 2 gallon fish bowl. Would his growth be stunted from that or will he still grow and will he be ok living with the other fish for now untill i can get him a bigger tank for himself. Also when the goldfish is out of the tank would adding 6 or 8 neon tetras and another swordtail be too many fish?*


----------



## fishboy

It depends on what kind of goldfish it is. right now your tank is overcrowded. although i know people who have kept 12 cent comet in 2.5 gallon and had them grow. what i'm doing is growing out 2 goldfish and then moving them to a 20 gallon


----------



## fish_doc

I am at the point where I have 3 comets in a 55 gallon and that is beginning to get to small for them. They are 5 years old and still growing. So if you keep up on water changes in their new tank they should grow out some more still.


----------



## Fishfirst

Usually goldfish and tropicals dont mix... I would highly suggest finding him a good cool water home (such as an outdoor pond or a 75 gallon tank with other goldfish) If you add more fish you most likely will be overstocked if you add anymore fish with the goldfish in there, if you get rid of the goldfish however, I would say you could get the neons, but not the new swordtail.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Tropical fish and goldfish don't mix together because goldfish likes lower temperatures and harder and alkaline water. They are also schooling fish, and 10 gallons just isn't enough(even for the swordtails, they grow up to 5 inches). Goldfish produces a huge amount of waste and fantails grow up to 9 inches. Your goldy will get stunted if it stays in the 10g tank.

about the size,goldfish pitcures:
http://www.gsas.org/Gallery/big-big-fish.jpg
http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/freshwater/carassius_auratus2.jpg
http://www.ifc.tas.gov.au/fact_sheets/ornamental goldfish.jpg
http://www.kevinwakeman.com/fpics/jun702goldy.jpg

Worlds biggest fantail:
http://www.suprmchaos.com/big-fish_bruce_060602.jpg

more info on goldfish:
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/gfish.htm


----------



## Niki2105

*Ok I will try to find a secondhand 10 or 20 gallon tank cause i cant afford to buy one right now. And I wont add any more fish till i get one.*


----------



## osteoporoosi

If you read the links you'll notice that even a 20g isn't enough. A school of goldfish needs at least a 100 gallon tank. Could you give it to someone who has a goldfish pond or a tank big enough?


----------



## Thunderkiss

Osteo beat me to it.


----------



## Niki2105

*Well i dont know anyone with a pond or a big enough fish tank, and i have had him for 2 years so i cant bring him back to the store that i got him at. Even if i did someone else might get him that dosent know how big of a tank he should be in. I will see what i can do but i will probally never be able to get a 100 gallon tank for him.*


----------



## Pac-Man

just do what you can. Maybe you can try to pick up a bigger tank like a 55 for cheap, like at a yard sale for ur goldfish


----------



## fishboy

what kind of goldfish is it???????????
everyone one is saying comet exept Niki did i miss something here?????? comets do need 55's but fancy goldfish can live in a 10. so whatis it?????????


----------



## Niki2105

He or she not sure how to tell, is a Fantail i believe. This is Kisses and his friend Huggs the black moor who is no longer with me probally because i didnt know they needed a bigger tank. The pic is 2 years old from when i got them, and you cant see them right good but it might help.


----------



## Niki2105

*I took a new pic of Kisses so you could see her better. My sisters female swordtail is beside her. I took quite a few times before i finally got a good pic lol,i think she is camera shy casue everytime i would take a pic she would go in behind the plants so i couldnt see her.*


----------



## osteoporoosi

He looks a bit odd(maybe stunted?I'm not shure), but I would say a comet.


----------



## Fishfirst

Although you can't see, I think the tail shape and body structure gives it away as a fancy goldfish of some sort. Comets are more slender and if you look at the tail, it is not a single fin, its a double... am I correct?


----------



## Niki2105

Fishfirst that is right he/she (ill have to look up sexing so i will know) has a split tail and im pretty sure she is a fantail. When i was watching her in the tank today i thought she could also be a veiltail (i think thats what its called) cause i noticed that her fins kinda hung downword like a pic of one i found showed, but the veiltail ones fins looked longer and more fancy or flowed more than Kisses does.


----------



## Lexus

It is a fancy, the body style gives it away. As far as veiltail I am not sure but could be!


----------



## chrisinha

she's a fantail.
a 10 g tank would be good for her, if it's only her in the tank.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Luckily we have goldfish-specialists here, never understood the diference between these fellows.
Even fantails grow huge, Chrisinha, 10g is definately not enough.


----------



## Niki2105

My mom told me today that my grandmother might have a aquarium at her house that i can use. She said that when she was younger that they had a pretty big tank and there goldfish got really big. And that it is bigger than mine so it should be bigger than a 10 gallon. She thinks its 20 gallon or bigger. Im going there tomorrow to see if she still has it in all her clutter, lol, im hoping she does but then i will have to buy a new filter and probally a new cover, but i dont mind if it means my fish will be happier. Wish me luck.


----------



## fishboy

could be a mut fish 
I'm voting for stunted growth. i haven't had my goldfish for over a year and there already hitting 6 inches


----------



## Niki2105

Well Kisses is probally stunted she is 2 years old and only about 2 and half inches. Will she grow again now that i have her in a bigger tank or will she stay this size?


----------



## Fishfirst

Yes... unless she's been in there for over 4 years you should see considerable growth.


----------



## Ownager2004

I say fantail. I doubt its a veiltail because the fins are to short for that. Oh and dont listen to Osteo. Some people understand not everyone is a millionaire. If you get a 20 gallon for your goldfish i would say that would be good enough. Although having that small of a tank for a full grown goldfish will require a lot of cleaning.


----------



## Niki2105

Well i will find a cheap 20 gallon one for now that i can put her in and maybe get her a friend then ill save up some money so that i can get them a bigger tank later on. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Giving or selling it to someone that has a pond or a proper tank doesn't cost anything, ownrager.
Just thinking about the fishes wellbeing. But doubling the tanksize will help for a while, but doesn't solve the problem. Good luck with Kisses!


----------



## freddieandeffie

Niki2105 said:


> *Ok i got my 10 gallon tank a few weeks ago. For the fist week my goldfish lived in it by herself, then last week i got 4 guppies and 2 sordtails to add to it. I have been reading a few things on here and it says a goldfish needs 10 gallons by themselves but for almost 2 years i had him in just in a 2 gallon fish bowl. Would his growth be stunted from that or will he still grow and will he be ok living with the other fish for now untill i can get him a bigger tank for himself. Also when the goldfish is out of the tank would adding 6 or 8 neon tetras and another swordtail be too many fish?*


his growth with probably be stunted and you might need a new tank if you wanted to keep the goldfish but the neon tetras and another swordtail might
be too many


----------



## LilSums

Tropical fish need water ~74-82 degrees, goldfish more like 60. If ever considering purchasing new fish read up on their environments first, this will save you and especially the fish this kind of issue. Goldfish sometimes CAN be in smaller tanks but it's far from ideal. 1" of fish per 1gallon of water is the general rule. With the amount of waste a goldfish puts out, double the gallon space. They pollute like crazy and especially if the others stay in there with it, they tropicals will be the first to suffer amonia poisoning. If nothing else, for now get a 10G for the goldfish & one for the tropical and DO NOT ADD MORE FISH to either, they don't have the space to live healthy. Tropical fish will need a heater and goldie should have a 3stage filter for all the waste they put out.


----------



## Revolution1221

LilSums said:


> Tropical fish need water ~74-82 degrees, goldfish more like 60. If ever considering purchasing new fish read up on their environments first, this will save you and especially the fish this kind of issue. Goldfish sometimes CAN be in smaller tanks but it's far from ideal. 1" of fish per 1gallon of water is the general rule. With the amount of waste a goldfish puts out, double the gallon space. They pollute like crazy and especially if the others stay in there with it, they tropicals will be the first to suffer amonia poisoning. If nothing else, for now get a 10G for the goldfish & one for the tropical and DO NOT ADD MORE FISH to either, they don't have the space to live healthy. Tropical fish will need a heater and goldie should have a 3stage filter for all the waste they put out.


lol this post is 5 1/2 years old


----------



## LilSums

Oh dude totally didn't even notice! Totally went full retard...


----------



## Peeps

Only keep goldfish with goldfish. They are coldwater and tropicals need heat. I would TRY my best to get him a 20 gallon, 10 is okay but 20 gallon would be perfect.


----------

